

GE’s Culture Challenge After Welch and Immelt - greghinch
https://hbr.org/2015/01/ges-culture-challenge-after-welch-and-immelt

======
john_b
> _" At GE, we have stayed competitive for more than 130 years because of our
> relentless quest for progress on all fronts, including culture."_

Does it count as a submarine [1] if it is obvious?

[1]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

